# Sigma 40 range report



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

Fired 30 rounds at 2 coke cans then a 1 gallon paint bucket at 20 feet. I missed first 2 rounds shot high then the other 28 hit home.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

A good start


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

Took it my CCW class and shot 244/250 :smt1099


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

for a cheap little gun that a lot of people don't like they sure shoot pretty nice don't they?:mrgreen: I replaces the striker spring with a Wolff spring (I think I got three of them for like eight bucks+shipping) and that lightened the pull a little but you can dry fire the crap out of them (The manual says you can anyway) and they will calm down some in time also. The trigger was something added by lawyers..Not gunsmiths so I had no issue working mine down some:smt033


----------



## MattB (Aug 30, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> for a cheap little gun that a lot of people don't like they sure shoot pretty nice don't they?:mrgreen: I replaces the striker spring with a Wolff spring (I think I got three of them for like eight bucks+shipping) and that lightened the pull a little but you can dry fire the crap out of them (The manual says you can anyway) and they will calm down some in time also. The trigger was something added by lawyers..Not gunsmiths so I had no issue working mine down some:smt033


The problem with the Wolff springs is that they are known to cause light strikes in the Sigmas. If you're going to use it as a defensive weapon I would recommend against it.

But yes, they are great for the price. For $300 new I'd rather have a Sigma than anything else available new at that price.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

3500 rounds on one spring..and I had even cut 3 coils off the spring.

They'll sell you a set of three springs. I figured I'd have to change it after 1500 rounds like I did my Glock 19, it actually worked a lot better. I wasn't just giving advice without knowing what I was saying. doing that about a hand gun could get someone hurt.


----------

